# Can you trace text message from an instant message?



## coydog33 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey folks,

I have received a few text messages from someone who is obviously not a member of my fan club. The text message originated from an Instant Message account. I dont have the IP or email address, but I do have a four-digit code that showed on my phone bill. By talking to Verizon, they were able to determine that it came from an IM account. Can anyone help me find a way to trace this? Feel free to email me.

Coydog33


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you asked to have it blocked ??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You would need to register a complaint with the Police, they would have to consider it serious enough to serve a search warrant on the ISP's involved. Very long process and extremely labor intensive for the Police....


----------

